# Gas Mileage for 2006 Isuzu Cube Van



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

mickeyco said:


> I've been looking around the website, window shopping, and saw these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mickey can you put spinners on the rims and a R&B remodeling logo on the side so I can see how it would look in my fleet:thumbsup:


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

2000 Isuzu NPR 14,500 GVW with Hackney 2000 cube on it, 6.0 liter gas engine loaded to 12.3K lbs. 10 MPG city average.

This is from a small fleet and our numbers.

So, 10 MPG is your answer unless you have less loaded, less wind resistance, etc. Hope that helps.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

...


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

mickeyco said:


> ...




LOL you the man:thumbup: I think the red paint is over shadowing my logo. I wish I had your skills


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

mickeyco said:


> I'll be a monkey's uncle, the last GM 6.0 gas truck motor it was the 366 (of course that was years ago), I had no idea the were putting small blocks in bigger trucks. I remember the BB 366 well because while it looked like a standard big block a manifold off a standard big block and it wouldn't fit. I looked at the specs for the SB 365 and they're pretty impressive, I still would only get the diesel.
> 
> .


We once owned a 1976 Chevy C60 flatbed that we bought new that had the 366.

And the new 6.0 has replaced the 8.1 big block in the 3/4 and 1 ton trucks, and 3/4 ton Burbs. Or actually they quit offering a big block in the pickups and burbs and have increased the power of the 6.0.

We have a 2001 2500 Suburban and a 2001 2500HD pickup, both with 8.1's. And I still don't think the new 6.0's are close, and they still don't have the torque of the 8.1


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Double-A said:


> 2000 Isuzu NPR 14,500 GVW with Hackney 2000 cube on it, 6.0 liter gas engine loaded to 12.3K lbs. 10 MPG city average.
> 
> This is from a small fleet and our numbers.
> 
> So, 10 MPG is your answer unless you have less loaded, less wind resistance, etc. Hope that helps.


Thats actually not bad. 

We have a 2005 Kodiak 4500 with the Duramax and 17,500 GVWR and I only get 11.5 to 12 mpg.

I think the Duramax might do better on a long freeway drive, but haven't had a long enough trip to check it yet.


----------



## jclem (May 29, 2008)

Hey Oregon, 
I've got an '07 GAS NPR Isuzu with a 12' FRP box on it. The MPG is around 10. I believe the diesel gets a bit better mileage, BUT diesel fuel is about a buck more per gallon and the cost of a diesel is about $4K more, I think, plus, keep in mind that a diesel needs to be driven LOTS of miles, otherwise it will die prematurely. 
The ONLY downside to these cab-forward trucks is they are VERY uncomfortable. You feel EVERY dip and bump in the road. Make sure you test drive one first!!!!! Great payload capacity and the more you load it, the better the ride, but the ride still stinks compared to a regular pick-up.


----------

